
Microsoft’s new Xbox controller designed entirely for players with disabilities - Aissen
https://www.polygon.com/2018/5/17/17363528/xbox-adaptive-controller-disability-accessible
======
Aissen
This looks like a technological marvel. The hardware is at a relatively low
pricepoint that could even appeal to input hobbyist.

More coverage:

[http://xbox.com/adaptive-controller](http://xbox.com/adaptive-controller)

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/17/17363964/microsoft-
xbox-a...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/17/17363964/microsoft-xbox-
adaptive-controller-announced-price-release-date)

[https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/17/xbox-adaptive-
controller...](https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/17/xbox-adaptive-controller-
disabilities-gamepad-microsoft-tour/)

Videos:

Announce:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fcK19CAjWM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fcK19CAjWM)

Exploration:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKIAHrugZ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKIAHrugZ4)

First look:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfnmCUFxZwA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfnmCUFxZwA)

